# Fluval Spec V (Light Upgrade)



## natiedean24 (Jul 11, 2013)

I use the planted + 16" and it works great. It is definitely upper end of medium light. I just started with pressurized CO2 - plants are growing very quickly. 

If you want lower light intensity the stingray is still an improvement (I have the clip version for another tank). 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## natiedean24 (Jul 11, 2013)

The stingray clip light doesn't attach well to the end of the spec. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ArchimedesTheDog (Apr 9, 2012)

Depends on what you are going to be growing. Out of that list, I'd choose the Stingray but it will give you lowish light. I went with the CurrentUSA Satellite Freshwater + for my Spec V and had medium light.


----------



## D.Farci (Mar 15, 2016)

I have the Planted+ 16" and if you aren't using CO2 and don't have proper nutrient additions, you will likely end up with algae. I have cyanobacteria growing from the substrate and staghorn algae. Not totally sure if either are due directly to lighting (I'm sure both aren't), but surely compounded by it. I raised my light a few inches above my tank as well.


----------



## Mezzio (Oct 21, 2016)

I went with the 20" Finnex Planted+ 24/7 on mine. I thought being the same length as the tank I'd be throwing a lot of light at the filter, but it actually worked out well since there's a bit of space on each end of the light that houses electronics or something. The only reason I decided on this light instead of the 16" is I liked the idea of a built in timer. 

To get the light to sit on the rim of the tank I just took a piece of fishing line and cut off the stock light mount. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gasol1 (Jan 6, 2013)

I just purchased the planted+ clip on light. The first review on Amazon has a picture of how it looks over the tank. Big upgrade over the stock light (I had the original). It looks nice in my office. Now off to get some upgraded plants/fish.


----------

